# A man goes to the dentist...



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A man goes to the dentist with severe tooth and jawbone decay. The dentist has to put in a steel plate to keep the man's teeth together. The man goes home, but after several months notices that his plate is rusting. He goes back to the dentist. The dentists asks him, "Have you been eating anything in unusual quantities lately?" The man says that he has eaten a LOT of Hollandaise sauce as of late. "In that case", said the dentist, "we're ging to have to replace your steel plates with chrome plates." "Why is that>" the man asks. 
The dentist replies, "There's no plates like chrome for the Hollandaise."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dmspen said:


> A man goes to the dentist with severe tooth and jawbone decay. The dentist has to put in a steel plate to keep the man's teeth together. The man goes home, but after several months notices that his plate is rusting. He goes back to the dentist. The dentists asks him, "Have you been eating anything in unusual quantities lately?" The man says that he has eaten a LOT of Hollandaise sauce as of late. "In that case", said the dentist, "we're ging to have to replace your steel plates with chrome plates." "Why is that>" the man asks.
> The dentist replies, "There's no plates like chrome for the Hollandaise."


Fake


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:

Every time I think of the Holidays and Hollandaise, I am reminded of a Sunday brunch (just before Thanksgiving) at the neighborhood Sizzler. One of the featured items was suppose to have been Eggs Benedict. It was all there - Poached Egg, English Muffin, Ham but no Hollandaise sauce. Mrs. Fluffybear asked our waitress if they had any. The waitress smiled politely and replied, "I'm sorry we don't have any holiday sauce, the holiday isn't until Thursday"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Waitress stories are among my favorites.

During a state convention held at a hotel in Columbus, Ga, I joined my group a little late one morning for breakfast. Shortly, our server came by with a full coffee pot offering refills. Noticing I was new, she asked if I would like coffee, to which I said I would. Looking down at my empty place, she innocently asked "Would you like a cup?" :sure:


----------

